# CHECK IT! Which ONE?!!



## frtaylor9 (Mar 19, 2012)

Got Magnaflows on the car now...looking to go a bit louder and pick up a few more ponys...

Any one with any expericane with the 2?

http://www.summitracing.com/compare.aspx

Thanks


----------



## redhotgto (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't tell what you are trying to compare. I'll just tell you this. I bought a 2005 GTO which had SLP 1.75" headers, 3" high flow cats, 3" pipes, back to SLP cans behind the axle with about 14" of 3" stainless tips. It was really, really loud with a great deal of drone. Had 10" Flowmasters installed with long tips and it was still loud with drone. Added 10" resonators in front of the axles and shifted the drone to 1350 rpm. That is a real bad spot. Still very loud. Changed the Flowmasters with Dynomax VT resonators (has a valve) and finally got rid of the drone. Can now only hear the car when I open the throttle. No "tuner" could keep up with the GTO with the loud exhaust on it. Haven't run against anything since putting on the valve resonator. Headers, 3" pipes, and little or no muffler (like the SLP and Flowmaster), it will be loud. You won't hear your radio.


----------

